# What Type Of Battery Is Best



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

As my collection of post-war and modern quartz clocks grows, I wonder if some knowledgeable members could enlighten me as to which of the three basic types of non-rechargable batteries are best for quartz clocks - both analogue and digital. I am, of course, referring to zinc chloride, alkaline and lithium batteries.

I generally use alkaline batteries in all my quartz clocks in the hope that these give the best all-round price/performance ratio and leakage resistance, but I have no real evidence to back this up. Obviously, in a clock, you need a battery to have a at a certain voltage to power the clock, and in an analogue clock the power output required will be more to push the hands round.

I don't want to use rechargables as I have enough devices in the house that need recharging as it is, so I would appreciate some helpful advice on battery types. Most of my clocks run on AA, AAA or C sized batteries, with the occasional large D size.

Many thanks for your help.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Some time ago, a photo mag did a comparison between makes, but perhaps this up to date site will help you AW?

Mike


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

In my days as an electronics engineer I always recommended Alkaline batteries in things like remote control handsets.

Always go for a well known brand and you will be just fine.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

http://www.batteryshowdown.com/index.html

Sorry, missed link

Mike


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks Mike and PC-Magician - my problem has been solved.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

> As my collection of post-war and modern quartz clocks grows, I wonder if some knowledgeable members could enlighten me as to which of the three basic types of non-rechargable batteries are best for quartz clocks - both analogue and digital. I am, of course, referring to zinc chloride, alkaline and lithium batteries.
> 
> I generally use alkaline batteries in all my quartz clocks in the hope that these give the best all-round price/performance ratio and leakage resistance, but I have no real evidence to back this up. Obviously, in a clock, you need a battery to have a at a certain voltage to power the clock, and in an analogue clock the power output required will be more to push the hands round.
> 
> ...


Which War?


----------

